# Just bought one! Need some advice



## CharlizeQ (May 30, 2011)

I just got a little guy! He loved me at the store, climbed on my finger, chased me around the glass cage, nibbled ear.. even the people around commented on how relaxed he was with me.

Now he hates me. The boxed ride home and the new cage really frightened him a lot, now he hisses and bites the air at even the sight of me and I'm afraid of him bitting me. I know this is normal behavior after such a big change, I just need to be reassured. How should I interact with him? I'm a little bummed out, has the box scarred him for life?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just let him settle. hes scared. give him a few days to settle in his new cage without bothering him. make sure hes eating, though he may not eat in front of you. to check if hes eating, blow in his food dish. if seed shells fly out, hes eating.

just leave him for now, talk to him, but dont try to handle him yet. let him relax a few days. then you can start i think.

welcome to the forum, others will have more advice i think


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...try sitting next to his cage and reading to him. Since he's used to people the sound of your voice may help calm him down.


----------



## CharlizeQ (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. He seems more comfortable in his cage now though he still doesn't want anything to do with me; when I come near he starts puffing/hissing


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... post pictures of your little one... we love to see all the tiels.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Try to offer a piece of foxtail millet


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Let him settle in. Just talk to him so he can get used to the sound of your voice. Try and do things so that he can get used to you and so he can start to trust you.

Others will have some more advice.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie was the same way when i picked him up, i got him home settled into his cage and every time i would leave/enter a room i would whistle to him (our lil call for each other) and anytime i would leave the house for more than 30 mins i would leave a radio on and then talk to him like he was one of my friends when i got back...
and eventually we would whistle convos to each other (many thought i was going bird brained hah) but then trust is building quickly between us.


----------



## CharlizeQ (May 30, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! I took all the advices here and Mishko is finally coming around. He let me hand feed him today!  

This is my Mishko:


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw what a cutie!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

CharlizeQ said:


> Thank you guys so much! I took all the advices here and Mishko is finally coming around. He let me hand feed him today!
> 
> This is my Mishko:


Cute  but you might want to consider getting him a female companion if you know what I mean


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Lovely!
Don't worry. Mine was also very friendly at the breeder's place, and even when we came home (we took a photo of him on my hand the minute we entered my flat). But then... While he still came out, he went all flat on my finger and growled at me, shaking.... After a few days he got better though, and now he is really affectionate. 
I was worried too though, so I know how it is. Every day I thought: "Will he ever stop this"?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

aweee such a cutie pie!


----------

